#         12    8

## = zakon =

,       
,   ,       8 
     .
      , 
    12,   
 ,    8    .

    -   ,
       12  .

----------

> ,       
> ,   ,       8 
>      .
>       , 
>     12,   
>  ,    8    .
> 
>     -   ,
>        12  .


 -    1 ,  .

----------


## = zakon =

> -    1 ,  .


  :Smilie: 
    ,       :Wink:

----------


## = zakon =

:

----------


## ____1

> ,       
> ,   ,       8 
>      .
>       , 
>     12,   
>  ,    8    .
> 
>     -   ,
>        12  .


   ?

----------

> ?


 ,      . , ,

----------

1   ,          .      ,     .     ,        

----------

8  2021

----------

> 8  2021


 8 -    .    ,    ..
  ?     ,   ?

----------

